
Triller sues TikTok over patent infringement - srameshc
https://techcrunch.com/2020/07/30/triller-sues-tiktok-over-patent-infringement/
======
tonetheman
Sure they are. In TX where all good patent trolls go to sue.

~~~
xxpor
I thought there was a law or rules of civil procedure change that made that
not possible any more?

